# Trying to buy MTX MP52B External Speakers in the UK



## jeremysimpson (Jun 12, 2010)

I want to put some decent external speakers on the wall of my back patio & having looked at the market most speakers that are available are either Rock speakers or tiny remote ones. I then thought laterally and searched for Marine Speakers this opened a new market of durable speakers with a bigger range. They are also used in the Home Theatre Market. The model I have found that I think will reasonably suit is the MTX MP52B. But when I try to purchase them it looks as if they are only available direct from the USA. Fine but the shipping charges are prohibitive.

Can these be brought in the UK, or if they need to be purchased direct is there a more reasonable means of importing them.


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi, i have had a look about & i found this, not sure if it'll be any help though (old ad?)

Very odd indeed, the link doesn't work.. Try putting this into google:- MTX MP52B available in UK

That's how i found the advert via google :T I found it on the first page of links btw..

If it's no help i'd suggest a little more lateral thinking  All you really need is a speaker with a bass driver which has a plastic cone (such as polypropylene) & rubber surround & likewise with the tweeter (but phenolic dome). The rest could faily easily be weatherproofed with acrylic lacquer..

All the best


----------

